# عجلة البحث عن الاتزان لتوليد الطاقة بواسطة حركتها الدائبة



## اسامه صلاح الدين (9 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الموضوع هو الخروج من فكرة تصميم موتور لتحويل الجاذبية الارضية الي طاقة حركية الي فكرة الحركة الدائبة او المستمرة ذاتية الطاقة بفعل اي قوة مؤثرة عليها سواء مغناطيس او جاذبية ارضية او قوة طفو .
وتلك النظرية لا تفرق بين نوع القوة المؤثرة عليها بل تتعامل مع مقدار قوة واتجاه القوة والمواد او العناصر المتأثرة بها فقط .
والحركة الدائبة كما سمها السابقون ما هي الا تصميم ميكانيكي لحركات متتالية قادرة باحداث تأثير تراكمي للقوة الناتجة منها واستغلالها في توجيه الحركة التالية في اتجاه معين ضد الاتجاه الطبيعي لها.
عارف انه شيئ يلخبط ومش مفهوم والخلاصة 
انه تم التوصل الي تصميم عجلة حرة الحركة حول محورها ومحملة بوزن كتلة علي جانب واحد من اجنابها فتحاول الوصول لوضع اتزانها حيث تكون الكتلة المحملة اسفل المركز كما هو معلوم الا انه نظرا لاعتراض الكتلة ومنعها من الوصول لهذا الموضع وبطريقة ميكانيكية يتم التحكم في حركة تلك الكتلة في تزامن مع حركة ازرع العجلة التي تتبدل بالتتالي في تحميل تلك الكتلة فتنشاء حركة دائبة قوتها مساوية لقوة جاذبية الارض لتلك الكتلة وكلما زاد الوزن المحمل زاد تبعا له عزم الدوران ومعني هذا انه بتحميل 1 طن تكون الطاقة الناتجة = 9800 جول وهذا رقم ضخم ولا يصدق بطبيعة الحال الا ان هذا ما حدث بالفعل وجاري شرحه بالتفصيل والرسم في هذا الموقع وهو مسجل كبراءة اختراع منذ اربع اشهر تقريبا الا انه لم ينظر اليه حتي الان 
http://www.usamasalah.blogspot.com
http://3agabsystem.blogspot.com


وستجد بداخلهم الكثير من المواقع الخاصة بالطاقة المجانية​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي لماذا المواقع تحجب عندي كأنها ممنوعة


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (10 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم 
هذا ما احاول ان اتخطاه فلا اعلم كيف يتم حجب الموقع رغم ظهوره علي شاشتي فقط وهذا ما يدفعني لعدم استكمال النشر للتفاصيل قبل التأكد من قدرة الباحث جوجل من التقاط الموقع 
ولك جزيل الشكر علي هذا الايضاح او الاشارة الجميلة
والحمد لله هناك العديد من المواقع التي تمكنني من النشر ولها القدرة الفنية علي تخطي تلك العقبات الا انني افضل المحاولة الخاصة اولا 
وارجو ان تتابع معي ومبدئيا يمكن البحث عن كلمة 
3agabsystem

عن طريق جوجل وستصل بأذن الله الي الموقع في اكثر من صفحة
وشكرا علي المرور


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (17 نوفمبر 2007)

http://feeds.feedburner.com/blogspot/qbDL

http://www.usamasalah.blogspot.com

http://3agabsystem.blogspot.com


----------



## البنغدير (18 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم جعل الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (28 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مطلوب توضيح وعمل بعض المعادلات الحسابية لحساب معدل الطاقة الناتجة وكذا عزم الدوران الناتج علي عجلة مائية مواصفاتها كالتالي

طول الزراع او نصف قطر العجلة يساوي 2متر , يسقط عليها الماء من مجري مائي علي ارتفاع 2 متر ويقدر حجم الماء الساقط والمؤثر علي جانب واحد من اجناب العجلة ب 1طن/ ثانية , وتقع محصلة القوة المؤثرة علي العجلة علي الزراع الموجود في موضع الساعة التاسعة وعلي مسافة 1.5 متر من المركز ,
ملحوظة يمكن اهمال الاحتكاك حيث العجلة حرة الحركة بواسطة رولمان بلي عالي الجودة . وكذا اهمال اهمال عدد الازرع وحجمها حيث ان موضع تأثير اجمالي القوة المؤثرة موضح في الفرض
المطلوب 
1- وضع المعادلات وحساب الطاقة الناتجة وعزم الدوران الناتج و( سرعة الدوران المتوقعة ان امكن) 
برجاء كتابة المعادلات والحسابات بالعربية مع الشرح المبسط كلما امكن وكذا توضيح الرموز


----------



## ابا الحسين (6 يناير 2008)

موضوع جيد ورائع وارجو من الذين لديهم معلومات ان يتحفونابها وشكرا


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (1 مايو 2008)

لنا رجعة باذن الله ولو كره الكافرون


----------



## أحمد السماوي (1 يونيو 2008)

عزيزي.... أولا ....السلام عليكم 

ثانيا ..أريد ان اوضح أنه لا يمكن اهمال ما تفضلت بأقتراح أهماله لأن الطاقه الناتجه ومعدل الدوران يعتمد على عزم القصور الذاتي للعجله وهو يعتمد على عدد الأذرع وشكلها ...وبصوره عامه لك ماأعرف:

1- طاقة سقوط الماء= 1/2 (كتلة الماء) * (مربع سرعته) 
كتلة الماء يجب أن تكون معلومه ( كيلو غرام ) 

سرعة الماء = التعجيل الأرضي * الأرتفاع 


طاقة السرعه الدورانيه = 1l2 ( عزم القصور القطبي للعجله )* ( مربع السرعه الدورانيه ) 


بمساواة طاقة سقوط الماء مع الطاقه الدورانيه للعجله نستخرج السرعه الدورانيه للعجله 

هذا على اساس قانون حفظ الطاقه وأهمال الأحتكاك ومقاومة الهواء وبفرض تحول كل طاقة الماء ألى طاقه دورانيه (دون ظا ئعات ) 

عزم القصو القطبي للعجله يعتمد على شكل الذراع وأبعاده مضروب في عدد الأذرع ..


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (1 يونيو 2008)

الاخ العزيز السماوي
شكرا لمداخلتك الكريمة والتي اعتز بها وبصجتها ولا اعتراض عليها مطلقا ولكن هذا لم يكن المقصود من سؤالي السابق او باصح تعبير لقد اسأت صياغة السؤال للاسف او تسرعت في طرحة
المهم برجاء التكرم ووضع حساباتك القيمة لحساب الحركة الناتجة من المثال التوضيحي او الرسم التوضيحي للفكرة علي هذه الرابطة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37595-9.html
موضوع الحركة الدائبة بين الحقيقة والخيال 
وفي هذه الرابطة تجد رسم توضيحي للفكرة او المسالة المطروحة سايقا والتي حاولت من خلالها تقريب مفهوم عجلة الجاذبية الارضية والمشابهة للعجلة المائية . الا ان هناك فرق كبير بالطبع مع مراعاة الاحتكاك ومقاومة الهواء وعدد الازرع وطولها كما تفضلت بالشرح .
اما وجه التشابه بينهما فهو ان العجلة المائية تدار بثقل او قوة دفع الماء الساقط من الخارج وايضا كلما زادت مسافة السقوط كلما زادت القوة ولا اعتراض علي ذلك الا ان هناك شرط لا يمكن اغفاله لادارة العجلة المائية وهو سقوط الماء علي جانب واحد وفقط . وهكذا عجلة الجاذبية التي اتحدث عنها فهي تعمل بنفس الفكرة الا ان تأثير قوة دفع الماء ياتي من الداخل وعلي جانب واحد وفقط وبالطبع تختلف قوته وسرعة الدوران وقد تكون محدودة الا اننا في النهاية باذن الله سنحصل علي 
حركة دائبة + طاقة ناتجة 
فهل اطمع في استثارة خيالك وعلمك لوضع تلك المعادلات وطبق لاي فروض تفرضها من عدد ازرع او وزن الماء او طول الازرع بحيث تثبت صحة هذا التصميم او تنفي صحة هذا التصميم والادعاء وفي كلتا الحالتين فالمجهود مشكور ومأجور باذن الله
واخيرا لك جزيل الشكر واسف لضياع وقتك في مسالة غير صحيحة او غير مقصودة


----------



## أحمد السماوي (2 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ...

بفرض ان المثلثات على الطرف الأيسر ممتلئه فأن عزم الدوران الناتج سيساوي 
عزم الدوران = وزن الماء * ( بعد مركز نصف الدائره عن مركزها ) - الوزن المعلق * طول ذراع العجله
يؤثر الماء في نقطه تقع في مركز شكل ( نصف الدائره ) 
مركز نصف الدائره= 4 * نصف قطر الدائره \ 3 * النسبه الثابته 

سرعة الدوران = عزم الدوران \ العزم القطبي للعجله

ليس هناك مشكله في التحليل السكوني ( الأستاتيكي ) ولكن تحليل اكثر عمقا تحتاج العمليه بعد بداية الحركه حيث يجب طرح عزم الماء المنتقل ألى الطرف الأخر من عزم الدوران وهنا سوف تنشا معادله تفاضليه وحلها هو معادلة الحركه المطلوبه .فاذا كان حلها عدد ثابه سوف تستمر العجله بالحركه بهذه السرعه اذا كان حلها داله مثلثيه سوف تتحرك العجله حركه تردديه ( مثل البندول ) او رقاص الساعه أو داله مثلثيه تناقصيه حيث تستمر العجله بالدوران الترددي ألى حين التوقف 
أيجاد هذه المعادله التفاظليه هو ألذي يحدد نجاح العمليه وليس التحليل الأستاتيكي 
ايجاد هذه المعادله يحتاج شخص محترف في التحليل الرياضي وانا بالطبع لست من افظلهم ..ولكني سأحاول ..ولكن لا أستطيع الوعد بشيء ..والسلام عليكم


----------



## أحمد السماوي (3 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ...مع الأسف تبين أن النظام المقترح كمحرك دائم يمكن تحويله ألى نظام ميكانيكي عادي سيتوقف بعد مده زمنيه معينه تعتمد على شدة المعيقات ...وفيما يلي التحليل الرياضي وألذي يبن أنه ليس هناك جديد في هذا النظام ..مع الأسف الشديد ...ولكنه متوقع ..


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (3 يونيو 2008)

قبل اي تعليق انا شاكر جدا لاهتمامك وسرعة ردك 
ثانيا وقبل ان اتطلع علي هذا التحليل الرياضي الذي لم يظهر ربما لاسباب اعداد الكمبيوتر عندي هناك سؤال يجب طرحة لهذا النظام الميكانيكي العادي الذي والحمد لله اتفقنا علي دورانه لفترة زمنية معينة.
والسؤال عن ما هي تلك المعوقات 1 2 3 بالتحديد ؟ وما حجم تأثيرها وعلي اي الاجزاء بالضبط ؟ وماذا سوف تكون النتيجة اذا تمكنا من تصميم علاج ميكانيكي مضاد لهذه المعيقات ؟ علي ما اظن ان علاج تلك المعوقات هو سر الاختراع وليست الحركة الميكانيكية العادية وسنحصل علي الحركة الدائبة الغير عادية .
وسؤال اخر للمزاح اين خيالك يا اخ احمد للرؤية هذا العلاج الميكانيكي العادي ايضا او اكتشافه؟


----------



## أحمد السماوي (4 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
قبل كل شيئ... ان الجهود التي بذلت في تركيب هذا النظام جهود مشكوره ولا بد لنا أن نحيي هذه العقول الشابه التي ترفض التقليد الأعمى بدون سند اودليل بل تحاول ان تصنع الجديد وتناقش القديم فأن صح عندها وفق المحاكمات العقليه المنطقيه الصارمه رضخت له لأن همها الحقيقه وليس أثبات رأيها ..ما صح منه وما جانب الصحه ...واني ادعوك اخي ألى الأستمرار في هذه الجهود العلميه الخيره التي أن لم تنتج ماتريد أو ما تامل فلا بد انها قد أشغلت وقتك وانت في غير مضرة احد ولا في معصيه ..واني احيي فيك حبك للعلم وجعلك الله ممن قال عنهم الله ( جل وعلى ) (( أنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء )) ..فيما يلي التحليل الرياضي لهذا النظام وكيف سوف يتحرك باهمال القوى المعيقه مع العلم أن R هي نصف قطر العجله أو حدود الماء و r نصف قطر الماء المعوض عن الوزن المعلق w 











أذن 



















أقول أنه لن يدور لأن مركز الثقل في الوضع الأفقي سوف يرتفع من نقطة الحضيض( القعر ) ألى نفس موقعه السابق 
فما حصل عليه من طاقه في النزول سوف يفقدها في الصعود ألى نفس الأرتفاع ألذي سقط منه 
أما بالنسبه للمعيقات ألتي تعرقل دوام هذا النظام بالحركه فهي :
1-أحتكاك عمود الدوران مع حامل العجله .
2- مقاومة الهواء للكتله في الصعود والنزول .
3- مقاومة الهواء للعجله أثناء الحركه .
4- أذا علقت الكتله بحبل أو أي رابط فهناك طاقه ستصرف في 
حني ( لي ) هذا الرابط سوف تستهلك جزء يسير من طاقة الحركه .
لا بد من القول بأن هناك فرق بين أن نقول بان هذا المحرك ( دائم الحركه ) وبين أن نقول ( محرك ذاتي ذا مده طويله للحركه) بدون محرك خارجي فالفرق شاسع بين الحالتين ..والسلام عليكم


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (4 يونيو 2008)

صدقت يااخي الكريم في ضرورة البحث عن وسائل جديدة لاستثمار الوقت في غير مضرة او معصية او فساد في الارض هذا بالنسبة للشباب والشيوخ وحتي الاطفال , اما دعوتك الكريمة فلا مجال لمناقشتها فلست بعالم علي اي حال ولا اطمع الا ان اكون من المغفور لهم والذين يتغمدهم الله برحمته والمتقيين وان يحسن الله خاتمتي ويجعل خير اعمالي خواتمها وهم قليل من الاخرين 
وبعد لا اعتراض علي ما تفضلت به من تعليق صحيح الا ان ادعوك مرة اخري لالقاء نظرة فاحصة لجميع الرسومات الموجودة بهذه الوصلة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37595-9.html
واعادة النظر والقراءة حيث لا وجود لكتلتين علي اطراف العجلة بل هي كتلة واحدة في جانب واحد في اي وقت من اوقات الدوران وفي اي لحظة حسابية او اي لقطة كما يقال. 
كما وان حساباتك لم تشير الي اي قوة مستنفذة لرفع او الدفع عكس اتجاه الجاذبية , وايضا لم تشير الي ان هناك حركة مزدوجة احداهم تنتج عنه طاقة والاخري تستنفذ جزء من هذه الطاقة , والحركة الاولي كلية اما الحركة الثانية جزئية , واغلب الظن انك حللت الرسم الاول وفقط او استنتجت الفكرة ولم تكتشفها وتتعرف عليها
اما بالنسبة للمعوقات التي ذكرتها 1 و 2 و3 فهي معوقات طبيعية يزيد تأثيرها تدريجيا بالنسبة للحركة الاهتزازية حتي تصل الي التوقف او السكون . واي حركة سقوط حر لكتلة معلقة بحبل علي عجلة لا بد ان تتحول بعد اول دورة ذاتية في اغلب الاحيان الي حركة اهتزازية وحتي السكون .
اما هذه العجلة فهي مخالفة لهذا المفهوم تماما فهي امام خياران لا ثالث لهم اما الدوران (بدء الحركة) او التوقف وعدم بدء الحركة من الاساس وبذلك يكون التحليل صحيح, ( وفي بعض النماذج القديمة تدور او تتحرك لبعض الوقت حركة دائرية ثم تتوقف تماما دون اهتزاز للوصول لحالة الاتزان لاسباب تم التغلب عليها في هذا النموذج باذن الله)
اما دوام الحركة فهو ناتج من دوام مصدر الطاقة المؤثرة علي الجسم المتحرك فاذا وصلت محرك كهربائي بمصدر كهربائي بصفة دائمة فقد يوصف هذا المحرك بدوام الحركة ووفق لجودة صنعه وعمره الافتراضي , 
واما ذاتية الحركة في قدرة الجسم علي انتاج حركة بدون مساعدة اي قوة او مصدر طاقة خارجي ملموس سواء لبدء الادارة او استمراريتها
وافضل مثال لدوام الحركة وذاتيتها هو الكرة الارضية ودورانها حول نفسها بقدرة الله عز وجل .
ولي سؤال متفلسف من رجل عجوز مشاغب هل طبيعة الاجسام الحرة هي الحركة ام السكون ؟ وما هو سبب الحركة وما هو سبب السكون؟


----------



## أحمد السماوي (4 يونيو 2008)

(واعادة النظر والقراءة حيث لا وجود لكتلتين علي اطراف العجلة بل هي كتلة واحدة في جانب واحد في اي وقت من اوقات الدوران وفي اي لحظة حسابية او اي لقطة كما يقال.) 

التحليل الرياضي هو للعجله ألتي باحد اطرافها كتله معلقه وفي الطرف الأخر ماء أو اي سائل أخر .

مع الأسف لم أفهم هذه العباره التاليه فلا توجد قوى في النظام غير قوة نزول الماء ووزن الكتله ( باهمال القوى المعيقه )

((كما وان حساباتك لم تشير الي اي قوة مستنفذة لرفع او الدفع عكس اتجاه الجاذبية , وايضا لم تشير الي ان هناك حركة مزدوجة احداهم تنتج عنه طاقة والاخري تستنفذ جزء من هذه الطاقة , والحركة الاولي كلية اما الحركة الثانية جزئية , واغلب الظن انك حللت الرسم الاول وفقط او استنتجت الفكرة ولم تكتشفها وتتعرف عليها))


((اما هذه العجلة فهي مخالفة لهذا المفهوم تماما فهي امام خياران لا ثالث لهم اما الدوران (بدء الحركة) او التوقف وعدم بدء الحركة من الاساس وبذلك يكون التحليل صحيح, ( وفي بعض النماذج القديمة تدور او تتحرك لبعض الوقت حركة دائرية ثم تتوقف تماما دون اهتزاز للوصول لحالة الاتزان لاسباب تم التغلب عليها في هذا النموذج))

أن بدء الحركه أو عدمه منوط بموقع مركز الثقل فأذا كان في موقعه في مركز الأحداثيات فلن تتحرك العجله أما اذا كان في غير هذا المكان فانها لا بد ان تتحرك حركه تردديه تعتمد سعتها ومدتها على بعد مركز ثقل النظام فقط ( باهمال القوى المعيقه )

ليس هناك عبره في بدء الحركه بل في أستمرارها ألى ما لا نهايه بدون مصدر خارج النظام لأدامة هذه الحركه 

((واما ذاتية الحركة في قدرة الجسم علي انتاج حركة بدون مساعدة اي قوة او مصدر طاقة خارجي ملموس سواء لبدء الادارة او استمراريتها))

نوافق على هذا الرأي ولكن هناك فرق بين قدرة النظام على أن يبدأ بحركه وبين قدرته على الأستمرار بها وهنا هي المشكله ( المحافضه على الحركه بدون مصدر خارجي )


((وافضل مثال لدوام الحركة وذاتيتها هو الكرة الارضية ودورانها حول نفسها بقدرة الله عز وجل .
ولي سؤال متفلسف من رجل عجوز مشاغب هل طبيعة الاجسام الحرة هي الحركة ام السكون ؟ وما هو سبب الحركة وما هو سبب السكون؟))

حركة الأرض الدورانيه نشات من كون ما تكونت منه اصلا كان متحركا وليس ساكنا ..ولا يوجد دليل على دوام حركتها بنفس سرعه دورانها الأصليه ( وقت التكون ) 
كذلك لا يوجد سكون في هذا الكون بل هو في حركه دائمه ألى التوسع (حسب النظريات الحاليه )
ولكن هذه الحركه أمتداد وأستمرار لحركة بدء الخليقه ألتي أبتدئها الله ( سبحانه ) وهو المحرك الخارجي وألذي أطلق كل ما في الكون من حركه وللعلم فأن هذه الحركه كانت مدروسه بدقه متناهيه وأعجازيه خارقه بحيث لا يرتد الكون على نفسه بفعل قوى التجاذب البينيه بين مكوناته من كتل ومجرات وغازات ..كذلك السكون والحركه مفهومان نسبيان يتبعا نظام الأحداثيات المستخدم وبالتالي لا يمكن أن نجزم بان شيء ما ساكن ألا
اذا حددنا نظام الأحداثيات الذي ننسب له هذا السكون وبالتالي فكل شيء بالنسبه لله هو ساكن في مكانه كون الله ليس له احداثيات ..


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (5 يونيو 2008)

لم احدد معني (نوافق) هل هي للتعظيم ام للجمع
المهم 
تفسير (اما هذه العجلة فهي مخالفة لهذا المفهوم تماما فهي امام خياران لا ثالث لهم اما الدوران (بدء الحركة) او التوقف وعدم بدء الحركة من الاساس ) ومع الموافقة علي مفهومكم الموضح في (أن بدء الحركه أو عدمه منوط بموقع مركز الثقل فأذا كان في موقعه في مركز الأحداثيات فلن تتحرك العجله أما اذا كان في غير هذا المكان فانها لا بد ان تتحرك حركه تردديه تعتمد سعتها ومدتها على بعد مركز ثقل النظام فقط ( باهمال القوى المعيقه )) والمنطبق علي حالة او نموذج اخر
مثال:
اذا تم تعليق كتلة ما علي زراع عجلة في موضع الساعة التاسعة , وكانت العجلة حرة الحركة فالنتيجة الطبيعية هي الوصول للحركة الاهتزازية والتوقف او السكون عند موضع الساعة السادسة اسفل المركز.
اما اذذا وضعنا عائق صناعي في طريق تحرك هذه الكتلة لاسفل فهناك احتمالان لا ثالث لهم
1- قدرة وزن الكتلة(المتحركة) وخصائصها المادية علي التغلب علي هذا العائق (الساكن) عن طريق (الازاحة - الكسر ) ومن ثم الاستمرار بالحركة في طريقها ( وفق لقوانين تلاقي او تقابل الاجسام المتحركة والساكنة ) , وهذه النتيجة تأخذ اشكال متعددة تتوقف علي طبيعة تكوين الاجسام المتصادمة وايهم اقدر علي التأثير في الاخر فقد تتحطم الكتلة المعلقة اذا كانت من الزجاج علي سبيل المثال
2- عدم قدرة وزن الكتلة (المتحركة والمعلقة علي العجلة) وخصائصها المادية علي التغلب علي هذا العائق (الساكن) فتتحول طاقتها الحركية الي طاقة كامنة والسكون الحركي.
ومن 1 و 2 نستنتج ان هذه الكتلة اذا تغلبت علي هذا العائق (الصناعي) مرة واحدة في هذا الموضع سوف تتغلب علي نفس العائق في كل مرة وستتكرر الحركة وفق لنفس المفهوم ونفس شروط التصادم وتقابل القوة طالما حافظنا عليها , ونستنتج ايضا ان هذا العائق وتلاقي القوة في هذا الموضع يشكل او يمكن تصميمة كحركة ميكانيكية مستقلة تخضع لحسابات وتحليلات ( مختلفة عن تحليل الحركة الكلية للعجلة) وهذا الاستنتاج ايضا تفسر تعليقي السابق ب
(وايضا لم تشير الي ان هناك حركة مزدوجة احداهم تنتج عنه طاقة والاخري تستنفذ جزء من هذه الطاقة , والحركة الاولي كلية اما الحركة الثانية جزئية )
اما كونكم لم تدخروا جهد للاتطلاع علي كامل الرسوم التوضيحية واكتفيتم بتحليل رسم لا يوضح الحركة بل ( يوضح قدرة هذه العجلة علي رفع كتلة معلقة علي طرفها الاخر يعادل وزنه (نسبة ) من وزن الكتلة المستخدمة لادارة العجلة , فهذا لا اعده قصور مني في تقديم الموضوع.
واخيرا يا اخي الكريم 
الموت والحياة والارض والسماء والفلك كلها تجري وتتحرك بامر الله عز وجل وقدرته وعلمه . ومنها المعلوم ومنها المجهول . ومن العلم نفسه ما هو صحيح وما هو غير صحيح وما هو ثابت وما هو متغيير وكل بامر الله العليم الحكيم .
الا ان الله عز وجل امرنا بتدبر آياته وتفسير وبحث واستنتاج قدرته عز وجل في ابداع خلقة واحكام آاياته وقدرته.
والاجتهاد هو ان اخالفك في الراي للوصول الي الحقيقة وليس لمجرد الجدل او التمسك برائ شخصي والسبيل الي كل هذا هو المنطق وهذا المنطق هو فطرة ابينا ابراهيم وهو الذي هداه الي وجود الله سبحانه وتعالي .
وعلي هذا فلن يغضب الله سبحانه وتعالي اذا بحثنا او اكتشفنا او تأملنا في او حاولنا الاستفادة من هذه الايات فيما يصلح في الارض ولا يفسد فيها .
والسؤال المطروح لم يكن يعني مناقشة قدرة الله في خلقه
(هل طبيعة الاجسام الحرة هي الحركة ام السكون ؟ وما هو سبب الحركة وما هو سبب السكون؟)
بل كان المقصود منه هو لفت نظركم الي ان سكون الاجسام لا يكون الا نتيجة (للتلاقي او تصادم) الاجسام التي كما تفضلت واضفت ان طبيعتها او خلقت علي الحركة , وهذا الجسم المتحرك لا يسكن الا اذا تلاقي مع جسم ثابت او متحرك مضاد له في الاتجاه فيسكن او يتحرك معه في الاتجاه الاكبر قوة . ( وانتهي الموضوع العلمي عند هذا الحد) . واما المطروح حاليا هو سؤال مهم وقد يكون جديد علي الاقل بالنسبة لي
ما هي الاستفادة او الاستخدامات الحالية (العملية -الصناعية) للطاقة او القوة عند نقطة التصادم ؟ وهل هي قوة واحدة لجسم متحرك ام هي قوتان متساويتان ( واحد متحرك والاخر يحتوي علي قوي مساوية له قادرة علي ايقافه ومضادة له في الاتجاه) ؟ اذا فمجموع القوة عند هذه النقطة = 2* القوة المتحركة رغم ان محصلة القوة عند هذه النقطة = صفر لانهم في اتجاهيين متضادين 
ومن ثم اذا تمكنا من تصميم نظام حركي او حركة ميكانيكية قادرة علي تحويل او تعديل اتجاه قوة احدهم او جزء منها كانت النتيجة زيادة احدي القوتين عن الاخري والتحول من السكون الي الحركة في اتجاه الاقوى + قوة اضافية (الجزء الذي تم تعديل اتجاهه) قد تستغل لاي (شغل) اخر.
وهذا التصميم الافتراضي او الخيالي يشمل استغلال (خصائص المادة الطبيعية والحركية- الازاحة - الاحتكاك - مصدر القوة الاساسية المسبب لقوة الحركة - طبيعة الشغل المراد اداءه واتجاهه - قوانين الفيزياء الاساسية....الخ) 
ارجوا ان اكون اوضحت المقصد ولا اختلاف علي امكانية ( ثوابه او خطئه ) ولكنه تصور منطقي وفقط ولكن من الواضح ان اثباته يحتاج لاكثر من تخصص مؤمن بنفس المنطق وهذه حالة نادرة الحدوث


----------



## أحمد السماوي (5 يونيو 2008)

(( ومن 1 و 2 نستنتج ان هذه الكتلة اذا تغلبت علي هذا العائق (الصناعي) مرة واحدة في هذا الموضع سوف تتغلب علي نفس العائق في كل مرة وستتكرر الحركة وفق لنفس المفهوم ونفس شروط التصادم وتقابل القوة طالما حافظنا عليها , ونستنتج ايضا ان هذا العائق وتلاقي القوة في هذا الموضع يشكل او يمكن تصميمة كحركة ميكانيكية مستقلة تخضع لحسابات وتحليلات ( مختلفة عن تحليل الحركة الكلية للعجلة) )

لا يمكن ذلك لأن تغلبها الأول على العائق استنفذ من طاقتها الجزء الذي تغلبت به على العائق أول مره ألا أذا تغيرت طبيعة العائق بحيث يوجد في ألكتله من الطاقة ما يستطيع التغلب على العائق الجديد أو اضفنا على الكتله ما يساوي ما فقدته من طاقه نتيجة تغلبها على العائق اول مره.أو كان في الكتله من الطاقه ما تستطيع بواسطته التغلب على العئق لعدد من الدورات ولكنها في النهايه ستفقد كل طاقتها في حالة عدم التعويض أضافة ألى أنها لن تعود أبدا ألى نفس النقطه ألتي أنطلقت منها كون جزء من طاقتها قد أستنفذ في التغلب على المعيق والتغلب على القوى المضاده الأخرى .

((اما كونكم لم تدخروا جهد للاتطلاع علي كامل الرسوم التوضيحية واكتفيتم بتحليل رسم لا يوضح الحركة بل ( يوضح قدرة هذه العجلة علي رفع كتلة معلقة علي طرفها الاخر يعادل وزنه (نسبة ) من وزن الكتلة المستخدمة لادارة العجلة , فهذا لا اعده قصور مني في تقديم الموضوع.))

التحليل الرياضي كان للعجله المعلق بها ثقل اما العجله الثانيه فالرسم غير واضح ولا يحدد ما في العجله من كتل لذلك لم يتسنى لنا أجراء التحليل الرياضي ( (ان أستطعنا )) 

وأفهم من كلامك التالي :
هناك نظام يتحرك ونحن نحاول المحافضه على حركة النظام فهل ( حسب رأيك ) سنقوم بما يلي ( أحدهم أو جميعهم ):
1- أستخدام حركة النظام لأنشاء حركه جديده يتم الأستفاده منها في أدامة حركة النظام بأي صوره كانت هذه العمليه .
2- أضافة حركه جديده ألى النظام (خارجه عن حركة النظام الأساسي ) هدفها تعويض الطاقه الظائعه أو جعل النظام يقوم بشوط حركه جديد .
3-النظام بطبيعته قادر على أدامة حركة نفسه بفعل تفاعل القوى الداخليه فيه بما يضمن عدم توقفه .

فهل فهمت كلامك جيدا أم أني بعيد كل البعد ..والسلام عليكم


----------



## أحمد السماوي (5 يونيو 2008)

بالنسبه للتركيب ألذي تستعمل فيه المكابس اعتقد ان فكرة عمله كالتالي :
بسبب وزن السائل والذراع والمكبس فأنه الذراع ستتحرك ألى الأسفل بفعل مجموع الأوزان يؤدي هذا ألى دفع ذراع المكبس وبالتالي دفع السائل الموجود في داخله ألى الأعلى عبر الأنبوب ألى المكبس الثاني (ألذي ليس هناك حاجه لوجوده ) بعد وصول الذراع ألى نهاية الشوط يندفع السائل في المكبس الأعلى ألى الأسفل بفعل وزنه مما يؤدي الى ارتفاع الذراع مره اخرى ألى وضعها السابق ( في الحاله المثاليه ) ومن ثم بدء شوط جديد .
النظام بهذه الوضعيه لا يمكن أن يستمر في الحركه بل سيتوقف أعتمادا على شدة العوامل التاليه:
1- لزوجة السائل المستخدم - ان حركة السائل تتضمن حركة جزيئاته حركه نسبيه فيما بينها فيما يعرف باللزوجه ولا يوجد في الطبيعه سائل أو غاز لا لزوجه له على الأطلاق.وبأهمال كل العوامل المعيقه الموجوده في النظام هذا العامل لا يمكن أهماله الأ في الحاله المثاليه غير القابله للتطبيق ولتسهيل التحليل النظري .
2- احتكاك السائل مع جدران الأنبوب.
3-أحتكاك المكبس مع الجدران.
4-احتكاك الذراع مع السطح المائل .

أن الطاقه الناتجه من نزول الذراع لا تساوي الطاقه اللازمه لرفع الذراع كون قوة الأحتكاك بين الذراع والسطح ليست هي نفسها في حالة صعود الذراع ( يراجع الميكانيك الهندسي لمعرفة الفرق بين الحالتين وهذا الموضوع مشروح بالتفصيل في فصل الأحتكاك ) حيث اننا نحتاج الى قوه أكبر (طاقه أكبر ) لرفع الذراع غير الطاقه اللازمه لنزوله 
(قوة الأحتكاك في النزول ليست هي نفسها في الصعود .... النزول يكون بمساعدة الجاذبيه في حين الصعود يكون عكسها ) 

لنفرض الأن أن جميع هذه العوامل تم أهمالها في هذه الحاله سيصل السائل ألى أرتفاع ( h1 ) وفيما يلي ما سيحصل عند بدء هذا النظام بالحركه :

في الشوط الأول سيصل أرتفاع السائل ألى ( h2 ) ألذي هو أقل من ( h1 )..بسبب ضياع بعض الطاقه في التغلب على المقاومه.
عند نزول السائل سيفقد جزء من طاقته لنفس الأسباب وبالتالي سوف لن يرتفع الذراع ألى وضعه السابق بل أقل أرتفاعا بقليل .
سيهبط الذراع بفعل وزنه مما يؤدي لأرتفاع السائل ألى ( h3) ألذي هو أقل من ( h2 ) وبأستمرار العمليه لن يحصل الذراع على الأرتفاع اللازم لرفع السائل وسيتوقف النظام .

كما قلت سابقا لو تم تجاوز كل العوامل المعيقه فأن اللزوجه هي العامل ألذي لايمكن تجاهله ابدا وبالتالي هذا النظام سيتوقف بوضعه الحالي ..والسلام.


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (6 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يا اخي الكريم وسوف اقوم بمراجعة هذا المرجع المشار اليه ولربما اجد حلا لهذه المشكلة واتمكن من الاحتفاظ بمعدل حركة الزراع ولي عودة باذن الله 
وفقك الله وجزاك خير صنيع عملك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (20 يوليو 2008)

*فشل تجربة العجلة*

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ثانيا اقدم اسفي واعتزاري لكل من تأخرت عليه في الرد او اعرضت عن استشارته الكريمة او عرضه للمساعدة والسبب الحقيقي لم يكن عدم اقتناعي بهذه الارشادات او ايماني بصدقها كما يعتقد البعض ولكن السبب كان الحيرة بين الحس المنطقي والذي قد يخالف الراي العلمي ولا يمكن اثباته الا بالتجريب طالما ليس هناك ضرر من هذا التجريب وبين الراي العلمي الذي لم يشاهد التصميم ولذا فينقصة دراسة الحالة كاملة ليكون حكم نهائي.
المهم ارجوا قبول اعتزاري من الجميع فقد خدعني احساسي وتصورت انني توصلت الي ما لم يكتشفه غيري وبالطبع كان خوفي علي هذا الاكتشاف هو المانع من عرضه بوضوح وشفافية كما يتحدثون في هذا العصر
لقد قمت بعمل تجربة عملية للنموذج الحركي المذكور او لتصميم عجلة البحث عن الاتزان كما تخيلتها الا انها اثبتت عدم قدرتها علي الدوران الذاتي وبمعني ادق ومحدد عدم قدرة عزم الدوران الناتج من الكتلة المحملة علي جانب واحد من احداث ضغط كافي لرفع او نقل الماء من الوحدة اسفل المركز الي الوحدة اعلي المركز وبذلك فشل الهدف الاساسي من التصميم.
الا انني مازلت اعتقد ان هذا التصميم هو حالة حركية فريدة وشاذة وتستحق الدراسة والبحث من المهتمين والمتخصصين في هذا المجال , والذين يمكنهم التعديل والاضافة للتصميم للتغلب علي هذه المشكلة الوحيدة لادارة تلك العجلة او يمكنهم استغلال النموذج والتصميم في مجالات اخري , ولذا كان من الواجب علي عرض نتائج هذا البحث علي الاقل حتي لا يحاول غيري في تطبيق نفس الفكرة فيضيع وقته ومجهودة وان لزم فليستكمل ما بداءت
حاولت شرح تفاصيل التجربة وتحميل الرسومات التفصيلية للنموذج او لكامل التفاصيل والتصميمات الا انني فشلت في تحميل الصور والرسومات ولذا قمت بشرح التجربة والتصميمات كاملة في موقعي الشخصي علي الرابطة التالية
http://usamasalah.blogspot.com/
واخيرا لكم جزيل الشكر والتمنيات بالتوفيق ووداعا لجائزة نوبل
برجاء من يستطيع نقل التصميمات من الموقع المشار اليه الي هذا الموضوع ليكتمل الموضوع اكون شاكر له


----------



## أحمد السماوي (25 يوليو 2008)

أخي العزيز اسامه... 
ليس ألأروع من جدك ومثابرتك وراء ما تعتقد أنه صحيح ألا شجاعتك في عرض ما توصلت أليه في تطبيقك العملي لفكرتك ..وها انت قد وصلت ألى أن وقتك لم يضع سدا وجهدك لم يذهب مع الريح فقد رسخ في قلبك قول الحق ولو على نفسك ..وفي معتقدي انك لم تفشل بل أرتقيت بنفسك مقاما كبيرا قد لا يتوفر لمن حازو جائزة نوبل ....وفي ذلك عزاء لك عظيم...وأني أدعوك ألى أن تستفيد مما كسبته من خبره طوال مدة بحثك السابق من أجل تصميم أليات أخرى لا تكون مستقله تماما في حركتها بل تحتاج
ألى طاقه صغيره لأدامة حركتها وتعويض الضائعات ويمكن أن تكون هذه الطاقه من ألواح شمسيه أو طاقة الرياح ...واخيرا ..أدعوا لك بالتوفيق والتسديد ..والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووورين


----------

